# Et vous ; vous êtes... ?



## PATOCHMAN (16 Août 2008)

Tout est là... :style:


----------



## pascalformac (16 Août 2008)

rien n'y est

car cette definition admirable ne precise pas ce qu'elle définit

ca peut etre tellement de choses tsoin tsoin , bling bling  , ringard ,  albanais en mission etc etc


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Août 2008)

Tu serais pas un peu tsoin tsoin, toi?...:mouais:


----------



## Vivid (13 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tout est là... :style:



plus matou que minet !


----------



## estomak (13 Septembre 2008)

Si bling-bling signifie prodigue et tsoin-tsoin parcimonieux , je dirais que je suis moins économe que panier perçé.


----------



## aCLR (13 Septembre 2008)

Et moi qui pensais avoir déjà voté et répondu à ce questionnaire&#8230;


Comme quoi les sondages de Patoch j'en rêve si fort la nuit que le jour ils deviennent réalité&#8230; :love:



J'ai bien sûr voté tsoin tsoin, comme dans mon rêve


----------



## Romuald (13 Septembre 2008)

Dans mon rêve à moi il me semblait avoir voté pouet-pouet

Par un effet de bord du LHC le fil s'est fait piéger dans un trou noir pour réapparaître tout blanc ou bien ?


----------



## Pierrou (13 Septembre 2008)

Moi j'aime pas les gourmettes, et je viens de péter ma montre, alors là je suis plutôt ouin ouin... 

Pis de toute façon, la meilleure façon de secouer la gourmette ces jours ci, c'est en même temps que le rosaire


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2008)

J'avais pas mis tagada tsoin tsoin avant ?


----------



## havez (13 Septembre 2008)

Topic inutile!


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Septembre 2008)

havez a dit:


> Topic inutile!



*Topic inutile ?*

Mais dis-moi, nioubie, tu crois pas qu'il est largement l'heure pour toi *
d'aller te faire voir chez les grecs ?*


----------



## Bazinga (13 Septembre 2008)

Je croyais que c etait reservé aux gamins de 8 ans d ecrire des choses pareilles en abusant de la taille de police et des couleurs...

Le monde a bien changé!


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2008)

havez a dit:


> Topic inutile!



Bien vu. Tu vas faire carrière, toi.


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> *Topic inutile ?*
> 
> Mais dis-moi, nioubie, tu crois pas qu'il est largement l'heure pour toi *
> d'aller te faire voir chez les grecs ?*



Un peu de respect pour nos «amis» grecques


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Septembre 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> Je croyais que c etait reservé aux gamins de 8 ans d ecrire des choses pareilles en abusant de la taille de police et des couleurs...
> 
> Le monde a bien changé!


_
Putain, c'est le samedi des casses-couilles._


----------



## Craquounette (13 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> tu crois pas qu'il est largement l'heurepour toi
> d'aller te faire voir chez les grecs ?



Encore un coup du LHC!


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> Je croyais que c etait reservé aux gamins de 8 ans d ecrire des choses pareilles en abusant de la taille de police et des couleurs...


Ou aux Corses.


----------



## Craquounette (13 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> _
> Putain, c'est le samedi des casses-couilles._



Le poisson est gros là...


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Septembre 2008)

En fait, ça dépend. Parfois je suis bling-tsoin et d'autres fois je suis tsoin-bling.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Septembre 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Bien vu. Tu vas faire carrière, toi.


Target destroyed!
Rodjeure! :style:



supermoquette a dit:


> Ou aux Corses.


----------



## havez (13 Septembre 2008)

Du calme SVP.
Si ce topic n'est pas inutile,
quel est le theme de la discution???


----------



## rigolpazavexa (13 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> *Topic inutile ?*
> 
> Mais dis-moi, nioubie, tu crois pas qu'il est largement l'heure pour toi *
> d'aller te faire voir chez les grecs ?*





' jour

Un peu de correction.
Il y a des dames.

Inutile. Je sors

JM


----------



## Craquounette (13 Septembre 2008)




----------



## l'écrieur (13 Septembre 2008)

havez a dit:


> Du calme SVP.
> Si ce topic n'est pas inutile,
> quel est le theme de la discution???




Qu'est-ce que ça peut te faire ? Ça t'intéresse pas ? Tu comprends pas de quoi ça cause ?
Va voir ailleurs!
Créé ton forum, mets-y un bar, et passe toi la musique que tu veux dedans.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Septembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


>




:love: :love: :love:


----------



## l'écrieur (13 Septembre 2008)

rigolpazavexa a dit:


> ' jour
> 
> Un peu de correction.
> Il y a des dames.
> ...



Des dames ?

Y'a que craquou comme femelle, et c'est une grenouille, j'te signale.


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Septembre 2008)

havez a dit:


> quel est le theme de la discution???




L'orthographe et les jeunes.


----------



## aCLR (13 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Target destroyed!
> Rodjeure! :style:










:love:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Septembre 2008)

C'est bien une femelle.


----------



## Craquounette (13 Septembre 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est bien une femelle.



Voilà, tout est dit. Le sujet peut être fermé merci.


----------



## rigolpazavexa (13 Septembre 2008)

*Il est Grec.*


----------



## rigolpazavexa (13 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Des dames ?
> 
> Y'a que craquou comme femelle, et c'est une grenouille, j'te signale.




J'évoquais le chemin des dames.

JM


----------



## havez (13 Septembre 2008)

@ bobbynoutchak: j'écris de mon iPod...
@ l'écrieur: j'appelle ceci un topic de flood


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Septembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> L'orthographe et les jeunes.


Aaaaaaaah ok! J'avais pas lu ses infos... Encore un mannequin de chez Biactol®...


----------



## havez (13 Septembre 2008)

Je ne comprend PATOCHMAN


----------



## estomak (13 Septembre 2008)

havez a dit:


> Je ne comprend PATOCHMAN



Tu n'es pas le seul... Il nous a déjà fait le coup des enquêtes sans queue ni tête. Faut croire que c'est un fanatique des micro-trottoirs, un cocheur de case dans les sondages dela presse féminine.


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Septembre 2008)

havez a dit:


> Je ne comprend *pas*  PATOCHMAN



Normal, il faut avoir lu des gros ouvrages

Souvent poussiéreux 

Mais parfois joyeux, grâce à son conatus d'une vigueur qui ne se dément jamais

Dans des bibliothèques retirées du monde 
Au sommet de monts qu'on ne peut atteindre qu'avec des sherpas corses
Après des ascèses qui frisent l'extrême 
J'ai connu des yogi, audacieux, mais qui n'avaient pas pris le mesure de la chose, ils ont très vite été asphyxiés 

Et je ne te parle pas du reste

Tu le découvriras bien assez vite


----------



## estomak (13 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Dans des bibliothèques retirées du monde
> Au sommet de monts qu'on ne peut atteindre qu'avec des sherpas corses



c'est serieux?
c'est un cavernicole? un troglodyte?
-ah bah je l'imaginais pas comme ça...quoique.


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> c'est un cavernicole? un troglodyte?



À ne pas confondre avec les tavernicoles qui ne sortent que pendant les AES


----------



## estomak (13 Septembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> À ne pas confondre avec les tavernicoles qui ne sortent que pendant les AES



joli néologisme!


----------



## pascalformac (13 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> J'ai connu des yogi, audacieux, mais qui n'avaient pas pris le mesure de la chose, ils ont très vite été asphyxiés


c'est une facon poétique  de voir les choses


> Et je ne te parle pas du reste


Ahh je sens que cette élipse a comme du sous texte


> Tu le découvriras bien assez vite


il reste de la place  pour le prochain stage de méditation à F*


----------



## aCLR (13 Septembre 2008)

havez a dit:


> Je ne comprend PATOCHMAN


Je ne l'ai pas lu comme toi CouleurSud. J'ai scindé le pseudo en deux. C'est limite insultant pour le destinataire, ce jeu de mots douteux. Enfin c'est comme cela que je l'ai lu. Ça se tombe, le geek qui pianote sur son iPod de tels messages ne pense à rien. Ah si, c'est un thread de flood. J'ai du mal avec les anglicismes. Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me donner la définition du flood ? Merci. 


estomak a dit:


> Tu n'es pas le seul()


T'avais qu'à pas remonter ce thread _nettoyé_


----------



## CouleurSud (13 Septembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> À ne pas confondre avec les tavernicoles qui ne sortent que pendant les AES



Et je ne te dis pas les stylites


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (13 Septembre 2008)

Moi, je suis une dame. Plutôt tsoin-tsoin, d'ailleurs, parce que les fraises tagada c'est bon.

J'imagine qu'il est dur pour un troglodyte d'être un amateur de Pommes. Pourquoi ? Pour plusieurs raisons :
- allez donc trouver un Apple Store au fond du gouffre de Padirac
- le wifi ne capte pas à cause des murs, et établir un réseau filaire dans ces conditions doit coûter les yeux de la tête
- et même un pommier a besoin de soleil pour s'épanouir et nous donner plein de belles pommes juteuses avec un iPod en leur coeur...


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Septembre 2008)

havez a dit:


> @ bobbynoutchak: j'écris de mon iPod...




Ah... :mouais:
Et il n'y a pas de "s" sur les claviers (ou écrans) des ipod?


----------



## Romuald (13 Septembre 2008)

Non.
C'est pour ça qu'il doit être toin-toin


----------



## pascalformac (14 Septembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah... :mouais:
> Et il n'y a pas de "s" sur les claviers (ou écrans) des ipod?


normal 
c'est pour mieux souligner le coté " unique", à part , de la détention d'un tel objet 

( sur les modèles de luxe c'est poussé assez loin , pas d'interface itunes mais  une interface i-thune )


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me donner la définition du flood ? Merci.



azertyuiop


----------



## aCLR (14 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> azertyuiop


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (14 Septembre 2008)

Et même mwarf, pourrait-on dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me donner la définition du flood ? Merci.




Tiens. Avec ce qui suit, et ce qui est avant aussi peut-être.


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Tiens. Avec ce qui suit, et ce qui est avant aussi peut-être.



Je l'ai toujours dit
rezba était grand, mais il disait des conneries aussi grandes que sa surface
Doc aussi était grand, mais il répondait aux conneries de rezba
Ce qui multipliait les conneries

Mais tout ça avait de la gueule, de la classe  

Qui saura faire de tels échanges ?

Sur un sujet aussi con "que communiquer, c'est être" 

Merci, l'écrieur


----------



## rigolpazavexa (14 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> "que communiquer, c'est être"



Et vice versa.


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Septembre 2008)

rigolpazavexa a dit:


> Et vice versa.



Il faut lire et relire
Avant de faire d'aventureuses inversions de l'infinitif


----------



## rigolpazavexa (14 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Il faut lire et relire
> Avant de faire d'aventureuses inversions de l'infinitif



Ce n'était donc pas lapidaire, mais concis.

Proverbe lacanien.

JM


----------



## pascalformac (14 Septembre 2008)

rigolpazavexa a dit:


> Ce n'était donc pas lapidaire, mais concis.
> 
> Proverbe lacanien.
> 
> JM



soit c'est ...Seminaire Livre XVIII D'un discours qui ne serait pas du semblant

soit 
c'est sa gardienne de la rue de Lille
( qui aimait le gros rouge et specialiste de brêves de comptoir  lacaniennes)


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Septembre 2008)

rigolpazavexa a dit:


> Ce n'était donc pas lapidaire, mais concis.
> 
> Proverbe lacanien.
> 
> JM



Bon, c'est bien gentil de lacaniser à tout va
Mais si tu pouvais nous pondre un grand (et long) post sur la différence entre "communiquer, c'est être" et "être c'est communiquer", je le lirai avec une joie non feinte


----------



## CouleurSud (14 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> soit c'est ...Seminaire Livre XVIII D'un discours qui ne serait pas du semblant
> 
> soit
> c'est sa gardienne de la rue de Lille
> ( qui aimait le gros rouge et specialiste de brêves de comptoir  lacaniennes)



Ah ! Peux pas te bouler là
Mais l'intention y est


----------



## rigolpazavexa (14 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> soit c'est ...Seminaire Livre XVIII D'un discours qui ne serait pas du semblant
> 
> soit
> c'est sa gardienne de la rue de Lille
> ( qui aimait le gros rouge et specialiste de brêves de comptoir  lacaniennes)



Plût à la garde hyène de l'île que le roux je ne l'attache.

JM, Des gens thé.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ah ! Peux pas te bouler là
> Mais l'intention y est



Il me reste du rouge...


----------



## supermoquette (14 Septembre 2008)

du merlot ?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Septembre 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> du merlot ?


certainement du Merleau Ponty  periode je fricotte avec le Castor
grand crû


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (14 Septembre 2008)

Communiquer, c'est être, et être, c'est communiquer, nous apprend un sage féru de pommes.

Remarque préliminaire : bouffer des pommes rend donc intelligent. NB : penser à en acheter un cageot la prochaine fois que je vais faire un tour au marché.


Pourquoi est-ce que communiquer, c'est être ? Ne peut-on exister isolé, sans aucun contact avec le reste de l'espèce humaine ? Prenons l'exemple des enfants sauvages ; ils existaient bel et bien, et pourtant ne communiquaient avec personne. Mais leur existence était inconnue jusqu'à ce qu'ils entrent en contact avec un membre de la communauté humaine - et qu'il y ait donc une forme de communication. Ceci nous renvoie à l'histoire du chat de Schrödinger, donc l'existence est indéterminée jusqu'à ce qu'on ouvre la boîte, à condition qu'on lui ait donné assez de croquettes pour l'éternité et que le chat soit immortel.
Il est possible de réfuter cette théorie, car dans ces conditions le volume de la boîte doit être infini, de même que la vie du chat, ce qui est peu agréable au physicien commun. Dans ces conditions, la communication n'est pas la condition nécessaire à l'existence, et le chat peut vivre tout seul autant que cette saloperie de particule ne s'est pas encore fendue en deux. Ce qui expose clairement que le deuxième pan de la question - "être, c'est communiquer" - est indissociable de la première - "communiquer, c'est être" - puisque de fil en aiguille et de hors-sujet en tracasseries félines on part de l'une pour arriver à l'autre.

Les deux notions étant ainsi indissociables et confondues, nous postulerons que prouver l'une implique la véracité de l'autre. Non parce que sinon on va encore tomber dans des paradoxes alakon et il faudra ressusciter Sartre et Platon pour en venir à bout.

"Communiquer, c'est être". Mais qu'est-ce donc que "être" ? Nous référant aux grands penseurs, nous affirmerons sans trop nous tromper que être, c'est interagir avec l'environnement. Être, ce n'est pas forcément avoir conscience de son existence - une pierre existe mais ne le sait pas - non, être, c'est avoir une répercussion sur le reste de l'univers. La pierre modifie à elle seule le cours du monde, en déviant la rivière naissante ou en recevant mon orteil nu sur la plage de galets. La pierre est. Mais communique-t-elle ? La communication implique ce que j'appellerai la conscience des choses ; au sens large, cette communication est la capacité à influencer, de manière volontaire, instinctive ou purement mécanique, le restant de l'univers. Quelque chose qui n'a aucune influence sur le monde n'existe pas pour le monde. C'est pour ça que la théorie des cordes fait suer son monde, enfin si j'ai pigé ce qu'en racontait _Science&Vie_.
Toutefois, prenons le contre-exemple du boson de Higgs. La théorie implique son existence, mais il n'a jamais été vu, ce fils de personne. Si le boson de Higgs n'a jamais été vu, et son impact jamais remarqué, c'est qu'il n'existe pas. Ce qui nous crée un nouveau paradoxe, que j'oserai nommer _paradoxe du chat de Higgs_. On le voit pas, mais on pense qu'il y est, parce que le voisin l'a entendu miauler dehors. Et même si on n'a pas encore retrouvé de poils sur le canapé, cette sale bête existe bel et bien. Il est probable qu'on trouvera des poils un jour, il faut juste continuer à chercher. Le chat de Higgs communique donc avec son environnement, bien que son existence ne soit pas prouvée, car son simple concept influe mon comportement (eg regarder sous la bagnole pour ne pas lui rouler dessus en partant).

Existence et communication sont donc reliées et fortement intriquées. Au terme de cet exposé, on peut donc conclure sans trop de crainte que _être, c'est communiquer, et communiquer, c'est être_, et la meilleure preuve c'est ma facture de téléphone et le temps que j'ai passé à taper ce raisonnement de cinglé, d'ailleurs il ne faut pas que j'oublie mon rendez-vous chez le psychiatre mardi prochain, ce sera la faute de mes voix si j'oublie.


----------



## Romuald (14 Septembre 2008)

C'est une réponse plutôt tsoin-tsoin ou plutôt bling-bling ?
Passque faudrait voir à pas perdre le fil, ou plutôt son titre


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (14 Septembre 2008)

Carrément bling-bling, j'ai peur . Mais pas plus que Romuald avec son épingle à nourrice à l'oreille et ses aiguilles à tricoter, si ma mémoire est bonne .


----------



## Romuald (14 Septembre 2008)

Madame a de très bonnes lectures, à ce que je vois 




Et la parole sacrée est Vroum


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (14 Septembre 2008)

En effet. C'est elle qui réalise l'unité entre existence et communication, et ce de manière plutôt tsoin-tsoin.


----------



## aCLR (14 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Tiens. Avec ce qui suit, et ce qui est avant aussi peut-être.



Merci


----------



## estomak (14 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> _être, c'est communiquer, et communiquer, c'est être_, et la meilleure preuve c'est ma facture de téléphone et le temps que j'ai passé à taper ce raisonnement de cinglé, d'ailleurs il ne faut pas que j'oublie mon rendez-vous chez le psychiatre mardi prochain, ce sera la faute de mes voix si j'oublie.



Mais non, imagine, -chimère philosophique- le cas d'un homme sourd, muet, aveugle, sans jambes et manchot, en un mot, un homme tronc. Ajoutons de naissance, pour charger la mule. Il est incapable de communiquer et pourtant il est au monde.
La communication est une modalité de l'etre- ou de l'étant, pas davantage que ça.

_Sympathiquement,_
Votre serviteur,
Estomak.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (14 Septembre 2008)

Il ne communique pas, certes, mais il influe le monde de par son existence. Ceux qui le voient, qui entendent parler, reçoivent des informations sur lui, et de ce flux naît l'existence. 
Et même si l'on postule qu'il est enfermé dans un espace clos, sans possibilité aucune de communication avec l'extérieur, et même s'il n'était pas un homme mais une pierre ou un objet inanimé, il continuerait d'influer le monde, en occupant l'espace par exemple, ce qui modifie la composition de l'environnement et constitue une forme de supracommunication.

Bon, je crois que je vais aller me coucher... :rateau:


Et, pour rester dans le thread, on peut se demander ce qui est plus propre à assurer une communication (et partant une existence) efficace, du bling-bling ou du tsoin-tsoin.


----------



## estomak (15 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Il ne communique pas, certes, mais il influe le monde de par son existence. Ceux qui le voient, qui entendent parler, reçoivent des informations sur lui, et de ce flux naît l'existence.
> Et même si l'on postule qu'il est enfermé dans un espace clos, sans possibilité aucune de communication avec l'extérieur, et même s'il n'était pas un homme mais une pierre ou un objet inanimé, il continuerait d'influer le monde, en occupant l'espace par exemple, ce qui modifie la composition de l'environnement et constitue une forme de supracommunication.
> 
> Bon, je crois que je vais aller me coucher... :rateau:
> ...



Tu confonds l'être du monde et l'être au monde, je pense,  l'ontologie et l'éthique si tu préfères.
Un objet, même immatériel est au monde dans la première acception,-ne fut-ce que par abstraction, mais il n'est pas, dans la deuxième option.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> on peut se demander ce qui est plus propre à assurer une communication (et partant une existence) efficace, du bling-bling ou du tsoin-tsoin.



Ben, à vrai dire, si j'en juge par les 4 pages de ce thread, leur réunion dans un même topic génère une dose non négligeable de communication.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Septembre 2008)

un homme tronc communique 
Et en plus il est utile
- piece decorative
   ah les horreurs  placées en excuses artistiques au milieu de ces multiples ronds points  sens giratoires qui eclorèrent dans de endroits parfois si absurdes ( mais une belle rente pour certains architectes et unique oportunité d'etre achetés pour certains artistes)
- peut judicieusement remplacer les arbres pour certains canins ( entretien minimal)

et ne pas négliger le rôle economique : tirelire
_ edit_
 bien entendu en ce cas il est forcement bling bling 
( sauf si placé  dans une zone de radins)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Mais non, imagine, -chimère philosophique- le cas d'un homme sourd, muet, aveugle, sans jambes et manchot, en un mot, un homme tronc.



Et bien, cet homme urine - partant, il se vide la vessie pour remplir ses toilettes, selon la bonne vieille méthode des vases communicants.
Il communique, donc.
CQFD - vous pouvez retourner vous coucher.

C'était PonkHead, pour la sentence pouet-pouet du jour, à vous les studios.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Septembre 2008)

Et j'avais oublié
 non seulement il pisse mais il fume  et écrit!

voir l'excellent film de Browning  " freaks" 
( chef d'oeuvre , faux film d'horreur , vrai film sur la tolérance)

Prince Randian l'homme tronc
Accessoirement il est aussi un ami , intégré dans le groupe
et également piercé et noir


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et vous ; vous êtes... ?


tirhum. :style:


----------



## rigolpazavexa (15 Septembre 2008)

En un siècle, l'homme est passé de la réclame à la publicité pour se parachever dans la communication. 

Il communique, donc il est. Mais il ne pense plus.
Derechef, il est bling bling, ou roseau roseau.

En direct avec Pascal.  A vous Descartes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2008)

rigolpazavexa a dit:


> En direct avec Pascal.



T'es gentil, tu me mêles pas à tes histoires !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'es gentil, tu me mêles pas à tes histoires !



Mais non, pas toi, l'autre, là, le fleuriste, celui des pensées.
Ce que tu peut être égocentrique, tout de même!


----------



## pascalformac (15 Septembre 2008)

on peut même dire qu' afin de peaufiner son positionnement social d'homme tronc il achete -cher - de multiples accessoires de marques

 il paye pour  se dé-marquer avec des marques ...

en gros il paye pour dé-penser


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais non, pas toi, l'autre, là, le fleuriste, celui dépensé.
> Ce que tu peut être égocentrique, tout de même!



Ah ! Celui ci &#8230;


----------



## rigolpazavexa (15 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> T'es gentil, tu me mêles pas à tes histoires !



Mon Pascal à moi, il n'a pas de numéro. Si tu ne me crois pas, combien tu paries ?

JM


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> on peut même dire qu' afin de peaufiner son positionnement social d'homme tronc il achete -cher - de multiples accessoires de marques
> 
> il paye pour  se dé-marquer avec des marques ...
> 
> en gros il paye pour dé-penser



Il s'est acheté un tipod - obligé d'utiliser la molette tactile avec la langue, tout le monde croit que c'est un pervers avec des pratiques incroyables!

Mais les méchancetés des autres, il ne les entends pas, il s'en fout!
Ben, oui, relisez le post de base - il est sourd, notre homme tronc!

Ah, ben c'est pour ça qu'il n'entend rien dans son tipod, pardi!
Qu'est-ce qu'il est con, quand même...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (15 Septembre 2008)

Il achète des trucs inutiles et chers dont il ne peut pas se servir.

Donc il est bling-bling. CQFD.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ben, oui, relisez le post de base - il est sourd, notre homme tronc!



Un homme tronc ? Sans bras, sans mains ? Mais qu'est-ce qui l'a donc rendu sourd ? :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (15 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Il achète des trucs inutiles et chers dont il ne peut pas se servir.
> 
> *Donc il est bling-bling. CQFD.*



attends, je le note...


où j'ai mis ce p'tain de crayon!!!!!!!!?????


----------



## pascalformac (15 Septembre 2008)

rigolpazavexa a dit:


> Mon Pascal à moi, il n'a pas de numéro. Si tu ne me crois pas, combien tu paries ?
> 
> JM


tu parles de Pascal le philiosophe?
_il n'a pas de numero _

, bien sûr que si, il en avait tellement que pour s'y retrouver  il a été obligé de mettre au point une calculette

ou des papes?
( en y en a eu 3 , numerotés )


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (15 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un homme tronc ? Sans bras, sans mains ? Mais qu'est-ce qui l'a donc rendu sourd ? :rateau:



C'est de naissance, on avait dit  !


----------



## pascalformac (15 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> C'est de naissance, on avait dit  !


ou de la sénescence....


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un homme tronc ? Sans bras, sans mains ? Mais qu'est-ce qui l'a donc rendu sourd ? :rateau:



l'Onanisme amputé du O...  

.


----------



## estomak (15 Septembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> l'Onanisme amputé du O...
> 
> .



c'est aussi un exercice philosophique à part entière. Qu'on se souvienne de Diogène le cynique sur l'agora.


----------



## rigolpazavexa (15 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu parles de Pascal le philiosophe?
> _il n'a pas de numero _
> 
> , bien sûr que si, il en avait tellement que pour s'y retrouver  il a été obligé de mettre au point une calculette





Non, en réalité, c'était surtout pour calculer le montant de ses paris.
Le Blaise, c'est bling bling avant la lettre.

@+
JM


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Communiquer, c'est être, et être, c'est communiquer, nous apprend un sage féru de pommes.
> 
> Remarque préliminaire : bouffer des pommes rend donc intelligent. NB : penser à en acheter un cageot la prochaine fois que je vais faire un tour au marché.
> 
> ...



Ah ! D'accord !
C'est un peu comme l'homme qui a vu l'homme qui a vu l'homme qui a vu l'homme qui a vu le chat, heu, non, le loup
J'ai bon ?


----------



## l'écrieur (15 Septembre 2008)

Non, c'est l'ours.
C'est la femme qui voit le loup. Ou pas.

Ces philosophes ne comprennent vraiment rien à rien. Heureusement que les sociologues sont là pour les ramener à la réalité.


----------



## rigolpazavexa (15 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à toutes et tous

Un individu, que je ne connais ni d'Adam ni d'Eve, et qui n'a pas participé à ce fil, a cru devoir m'expédier 15 boules rouges à propos de ce fil.

Il ne m'explique rien. D'où ce message pour  savoir le comment du pourquoi.

Il pourra m'expliquer probablement dans le même temps l'immense courage dont il a fait preuve face à un "adversaire" désarmé.

@+
JM


----------



## estomak (15 Septembre 2008)

un serial-bouleur sévirait sur le forum?


----------



## rigolpazavexa (15 Septembre 2008)

après les -15 de jp...
voici les -3 de Ju...

Avec le même courage.

JM

NB : si le but de certains, c'est de me faire quitter le forum, qu'ils le disent. Pas de problème. les âneries (je suis poli) plus ou moins anonymes, ça me gonfle. Et de tels individus, je n'ai pas très envie de les côtoyer. Mais qu'ils aient le courage de venir expliquer pourquoi ici.

JM


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Septembre 2008)

rigolpazavexa a dit:


> après les -15 de jp...
> voici les -3 de Ju...
> 
> Avec le même courage.
> ...


Les MP ça existe.
:sleep:


----------



## estomak (15 Septembre 2008)

rigolpazavexa a dit:


> après les -15 de jp...
> voici les -3 de Ju...
> 
> Avec le même courage.
> ...



Te tracasse pas. Moi aussi j'essuie régulièrement les foudres de la phalange Patochemanienne, ( jpmiss et quelques autres)
c'est totalement gratuit, ça se mange sans faim et ça se digère vite. Faut pas chercher le pourquoi du comment. Ca ne fera qu'amplifier la fréquence du coup de boule. Disons qu'ils se sont pris "d'affection" pour toi.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Septembre 2008)

rigolpazavexa a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et tous
> 
> Un individu, que je ne connais ni d'Adam ni d'Eve, et qui n'a pas participé à ce fil, a cru devoir m'expédier 15 boules rouges à propos de ce fil.
> 
> ...


tu te fais bouler  par
- un non participant du fil ( mais au minimum  lecteur )
-sans explication

et tu t'attends à recevoir , en public une explication de cette personne?

t'es hyper optimiste !

( déjà t'as quasi aucune chance d'avoir une explication via  un MP , alors un post public , tu rêves)


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Un homme tronc ? Sans bras, sans mains ? Mais qu'est-ce qui l'a donc rendu sourd ? :rateau:



Un tronc d'arbre. 



CouleurSud a dit:


> Ah ! D'accord !
> C'est un peu comme l'homme qui a vu l'homme qui a vu l'homme qui a vu l'homme qui a vu le chat, heu, non, le loup
> J'ai bon ?



Tu connais l'histoire du Turc mécanique ?


----------



## rigolpazavexa (15 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu te fais bouler  par
> - un non participant du fil ( mais au minimum  lecteur )
> -sans explication
> 
> ...




Re bonjour

Tu as raison, je suis un optimiste. Et depuis longtemps, très longtemps (il y a plus de 30 ans d'âge entre les bouleurs et moi). La preuve, dans un lieu public, je tiens la porte pour la personne qui suit, en espérant qu'elle en fera autant pour la suivante. Et j'ai usé ma vie dans le bénévolat tout en refusant toute récompense pour cela.

Par contre, ayant toujours publiquement exprimé mes opinions, je ne supporte pas les cafards de l'ombre, qui cherchent à blesser pour le plaisir de blesser. Ce n'est pas le rouge qui m'ennuie("seules les bêtes à cornes ont peur du rouge", disait Victor), mais ce qu'il révèle de mesquin, de méchanceté, et de bêtise. Et si ce message n'a qu'un mérite, ce sera au moins celui défier les tenants de telles pratiques.

Cordialement
JM


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2008)

Mais qui est donc cet odieux jp...  dont les actes délictueux font de lui au moins l'égal du vilain dans James Bond, celui qui ricane bêtement et aime les chats?

Qu'on le fouette, qu'on le pende avec ses tripes!

Non, sérieusement, tu ne crois pas qu'il vaudrait mieux rigolerzavexa plutôt que de jouer les offensés romantiques avec tirade et violon?

Un peu de recul, que diable! De distance!

Et, quand bien même ça ne te fait pas rire ou dénote, selon toi, de la plus effroyable bassesse (au moins) - et alors?
Tu ne vas pas devenir du jour au lendemain l'exclu du forum à qui personne ne parle sous prétexte que ce mystérieux jp t'a boulé rouge.
Regarde estomak - même lui, on lui parle!

De toutes façons, tout ça va probablement être effacé.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (15 Septembre 2008)

On peut avoir l'histoire du Turc mécanique ?


----------



## benjamin (15 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> De toutes façons, tout ça va probablement être effacé.



Trop facile.


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> (...)
> 
> De toutes façons, tout ça va probablement être effacé.





benjamin a dit:


> Trop facile.


Poil aux... 



=>[]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Septembre 2008)

rigolpazavexa a dit:


> après les -15 de jp...



Venge-toi... On le connaît bien le JP... Tu lui colles un bon coup en gris et il s'écroule en larmes


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2008)

Pour en revenir au sujet:

Je ne suis ni bling-bling ni tsoin-tsoin.
Je suis juste bête et méchant.


----------



## estomak (15 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> On peut avoir l'histoire du Turc mécanique ?



????.
Tu veux parler de l'homme machine? de l'utilitarisme social?



jpmiss a dit:


> Pour en revenir au sujet:
> 
> Je ne suis ni bling-bling ni tsoin-tsoin.
> Je suis juste bête et méchant.



Dis pas ça copain!.j'suis sur que t'as un coeur gros comme ça, moi, derrière ta carapace d'ours mal léché.


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2008)

Je suis très bien léché!


----------



## vleroy (15 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> On peut avoir l'histoire du Turc mécanique ?





estomak a dit:


> ????.
> Tu veux parler de l'homme machine? de l'utilitarisme social?



Faut pas chercher midi à 14 heures, d'ailleurs il est 14 heures 

non, elle veut connaître l'histoire du fameux truc en plastic, ou truc en mastik, enfin bref, le type qui se cache derrière ce pseudo imprononçable 
*
Là *


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je suis très bien léché!



Des fois je me demande si ta femme te lit?...


----------



## jpmiss (15 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Des fois je me demande si ta femme te lit?...


Ca métonnerait: a la cave y'a pas de connexion.


----------



## vleroy (15 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Des fois je me demande si ta femme te lit?...



mais c'est pour détourner la vigilance de sa femme qu'il confond abusivement être et savoir


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> .
> Regarde estomak - même lui, on lui parle!



La preuve 



estomak a dit:


> La communication est une modalité de l'etre- ou de l'étant, pas davantage que ça.



Tout juste 



estomak a dit:


> Tu confonds l'être du monde et l'être au monde, je pense,  l'ontologie et l'éthique si tu préfères.
> *Un objet, même immatériel est au monde* dans la première acception,-ne fut-ce que par abstraction, mais il n'est pas, dans la deuxième option.



Tout faux 

Seul le _Dasein_ est au monde. Les autres étants sont dans le monde. Et, en général, ils s'en contentent.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (15 Septembre 2008)

Mmmm... le débat se corse... :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Mmmm... le débat se corse... :love:



C'est fou ce que tu aimes communiquer


----------



## aCLR (15 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> ()
> Seul le _Dasein_ est au monde. ()



Bling-bling ou Tsoin-tsoin ton truc imprononçable ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> On peut avoir l'histoire du Turc mécanique ?



Bien sûr, c'est ici. Que dire du nain, de l'être et de son rapport au monde ?



jpmiss a dit:


> Je suis très bien léché!



Ta langue a encore poussé ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Te tracasse pas. Moi aussi j'essuie régulièrement les foudres de la phalange Patochemanienne, ( jpmiss et quelques autres)



Je confirme! Je chapeaute, je noyaute, je fomente, j'ordonne et lance les fatwah... Ils sont à ma pogne depuis que je leur ai fait entrevoir le paradis grâce à des doses massives des haschichs les plus rares et les plus pures...


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Bling-bling ou Tsoin-tsoin ton truc imprononçable ?




Alors, déjà, le bing-bling est une modalité ontique de l'être-au-monde, une guise existentielle, mais déchue de l'existentialité du Dasein

Pour le tsoin-tsoin, il faut que je réfléchisse plus avant. 

Je te tiens au courant


----------



## Luc G (15 Septembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ta langue a encore poussé ?



L'autosatisfaction est un péché très répandu


----------



## jugnin (15 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Alors, déjà, le bing-bling est une modalité ontique de l'être-au-monde,  bla...



On dit hont*euse*, avec un *h*. 'Pas vrai, ça.

Tsoin-tsoin, l'orthographe des vieux, quand même.




Ah, c'est moi qui suis con ?


----------



## estomak (15 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Alors, déjà, le bing-bling est une modalité ontique de l'être-au-monde, une guise existentielle, mais déchue de l'existentialité du Dasein
> 
> Pour le tsoin-tsoin, il faut que je réfléchisse plus avant.
> 
> Je te tiens au courant



J'te trouve vachement hégélien quand même sur le coup!


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> J'te trouve vachement hégélien quand même sur le coup!



Tu devrais avoir onte de dire de pareilles balivernes


----------



## jugnin (15 Septembre 2008)

Ah ouais, sur ce coup, c'est carrément de la diffamerie.


----------



## estomak (15 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Tu devrais avoir onte de dire de pareilles balivernes



Je mêtquskuze!


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (15 Septembre 2008)

Vos langues s'embrouillent, seriez-vous déjà ivres, en pleine après-midi ?


----------



## vleroy (15 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Je mêtquskuze!



on s'excuse pas, on présente ses excuses

_- quoi?_

On dit comment?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Alors, déjà, le bing-bling est une modalité ontique de l'être-au-monde, une guise existentielle, mais déchue de l'existentialité du Dasein



Ouais, ben t'as de la chance que je ne sois pas le mystérieux jp, parce que je te boulerais rouge pour ça!

Sans déconner, on comprend rien!
(et il n'y a même pas une vanne de cul dedans, alors... Ou alors bien cachée.)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Alors, déjà, le bing-bling est une modalité ontique de l'être-au-monde, une guise existentielle, mais déchue de l'existentialité du Dasein





PonkHead a dit:


> Sans déconner, on comprend rien!
> (et il n'y a même pas une vanne de cul dedans, alors... Ou alors bien cachée.)




elle est justement dans le _dasein_, tu mets le da dans l'ontique et le reste à ta guise ou suivant les modalités de ton être-à-toi...

.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> elle est justement dans le _dasein_, tu mets le da dans l'ontique et le reste à ta guise ou suivant les modalités de ton être-à-toi...
> 
> .



Oh la vache!
Je crois que même la redif d'un vieux débat en noir&blanc Doc/rezba...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ...depuis que je leur ai fait entrevoir le paradis grâce à des doses massives des haschichs les plus rares et les plus pures...



Mouaiiii, moi, pour l'instant, j'ai surtout souvenir d'un (non, ne riez pas) Whisky Corse...   :love: :love:

Donc pour ton prochain séjour continental , t'as intérêt à faire péter ta boulette...


----------



## estomak (15 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais, ben t'as de la chance que je ne sois pas le mystérieux jp, parce que je te boulerais rouge pour ça!
> 
> Sans déconner, on comprend rien!
> (et il n'y a même pas une vanne de cul dedans, alors... Ou alors bien cachée.)



C'est l'immanence de l'êtreté soumise à la transcendance du devenir.
Tu piges?

-et encore, on a fait l'économie du will zur macht, (au datif)

Non mais tu as raison il y'a une certaine facilité a employer des mots complexes pour embrumer les foules. Wittgenstein parle des 'jeux de langage'.


----------



## aCLR (15 Septembre 2008)

Les résultats actuels du sondage donne une légère avance aux tsoin tsoin alors que nous vivons dans un monde* complètement bling bling. *Réveillez-vous les bling bling*. Votez en masse pour donner raison à nos régimes démocratiques. Vous n'allez quand même pas laisser cette vague tsoin tsoin monter en puissance sans vous défendre. 



*la partie _civilisée_, industrielle et consumériste du dit-monde​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Septembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Donc pour ton prochain séjour continental , t'as intérêt à faire péter ta boulette...



Et tu bouleras Estomak en rouge à chaque fois que je te l'ordonnerai ?... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> C'est l'immanence de l'êtreté soumise à la transcendance du devenir.
> Tu piges?
> 
> -et encore, on a fait l'économie du will zur macht, (au datif)
> ...



Ouais...
Shlika-shlika, quoi - comme dirait un des grands poètes de ce très glauque endroit.


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Non mais tu as raison il y'a une certaine facilité a employer des mots complexes pour embrumer les foules. .



Ah c'est marrant ça, il me semblait que c'était juste pour se la péter... :sleep:




aCLR a dit:


> Les résultats actuels du sondage donne une légère avance aux tsoin tsoin alors que nous vivons dans un monde* complètement bling bling.



Ah ben c'est surtout que perso j'avais cru comprendre que "être plutôt tsoin-tsoin" ça sous-entendait "se faire taper dans l'oignon à l'occase".

Mais après, ya peut être que des grosses tapettes sur ce forum, hein...


----------



## aCLR (15 Septembre 2008)

C'est le problème avec les sondages.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Septembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> ...perso j'avais cru comprendre que "être plutôt tsoin-tsoin" ça sous-entendait "se faire taper dans l'oignon à l'occase".



Dans mes bras, mon Bobby... Tu es décidément le seul à avoir enfin compris le sens profond de ce sondage... :love::love:


----------



## vleroy (15 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> *Wittgenstein* parle des 'jeux de langage'.



Tiens le revla celui là
si j'ai bien retiendu la leçon, il a publié un bouquin et un seul, le reste est encore sous clé, suite au fait que l'intéressé lui même en relisant son premier ouvrage trouvait très con ce qu'il avait écrit quelques années plus tôt :mouais:

La seule touche positive dans le fait de nous le rappeler aussi souvent, c'est de pouvoir caresser l'espoir qu'un jour, tu te reliras peut être aussi ici


----------



## aCLR (15 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Dans mes bras, mon Bobby... Tu es décidément le seul à avoir enfin compris le sens profond de ce sondage... :love::love:



Et le genre féminin dans l'histoire ?


----------



## estomak (15 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Tiens le revla celui là
> si j'ai bien retiendu la leçon, il a publié un bouquin et un seul, le reste est encore sous clé, suite au fait que l'intéressé lui même en relisant son premier ouvrage trouvait très con ce qu'il avait écrit quelques années plus tôt :mouais:
> 
> La seule touche positive dans le fait de nous le rappeler aussi souvent, c'est de pouvoir caresser l'espoir qu'un jour, tu te reliras peut être aussi ici



Tu illustres le problème de la connaissance : le profane profanateur. Esotérique ou exotérique?
Aristote se posait la question...
Bien sur que Non, il n'a pas publié qu'un seul ouvrage, même si la plupart de ses publications lui furent posthumes et il n'a jamais dit que le tractus fut un amas de connerie. Il a juste évolué entre le tractus et les 'investigations philosophiques' , d'où je tire au passage, ma remarque.
Si tu veut prendre en défaut le bon Estomak, fourbis toi de meilleures armes, camarade.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (15 Septembre 2008)

Pour nous, les femmes, je traduis ainsi :

- bling-bling : exigent des cadeaux onéreux avant le passage à l'acte
- tsoin-tsoin : exigent des attentions continues et permanentes avant le passage à l'acte


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et tu bouleras Estomak en rouge à chaque fois que je te l'ordonnerai ?... :love:



Non car j'ai décidé de l'ignorer : il est vraiment trop pompeux, dénué d'humour, ininterressant et chiant...  :rateau:

Ha on me dit dans l'oreillette que ce message n'est pas un aimepaix... dommage...


----------



## vleroy (15 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Pour nous, les femmes, je traduis ainsi :
> 
> - bling-bling : exigent des cadeaux onéreux avant le passage à l'acte
> - tsoin-tsoin : exigent des attentions continues et permanentes avant le passage à l'acte



et après l'acte?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> et après l'acte?



c'est ça le truc, il n'y a pas d'acte... t'as juste le droit d'avoir des attentions continues et permanentes (sic !!!) et de faire des cadeaux...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (15 Septembre 2008)

C'est pas bien de dévoiler nos secrets au grand public  !


----------



## l'écrieur (15 Septembre 2008)

Des secrets ?
Le petit cadeau avant l'acte n'a rien de secret. Ce métier est vieux comme le monde.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Le petit cadeau avant l'acte n'a rien de secret.



Ouais...
En même temps, sont pas très bavards, les notaires.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (15 Septembre 2008)

Pourquoi faut-il toujours que certains traitent toujours les femmes de putains ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Pourquoi faut-il toujours que certains traitent toujours les femmes de putains ?



Ah...
On ne parlait pas des notaires?







Me demande ce qu'en penserait Hegel.


----------



## l'écrieur (15 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais...
> En même temps, sont pas très bavards, les notaires.



Mesdames et messieurs, vous voyez là toute la différence entre un pervers encravatté comme ponkead, et un gentil obsédé sexuel comme moi.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (15 Septembre 2008)

C'est moche.


----------



## estomak (15 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Pourquoi faut-il toujours que certains traitent toujours les femmes de putains ?



Laul.
c'est parcequ'ils ont un problème avec leurs mamans.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (15 Septembre 2008)

Dixit le bon vieux Sigmund.


----------



## vleroy (15 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Pourquoi faut-il toujours que certains traitent toujours les femmes de putains ?



personne n'a rien dit de tel, mais t'es dans un forum dédié au mac, d'où peut être la confusion

EDIT: j'allais ajouter qu'estomak non plus avait rien dit, bah non, il l'a ramené


----------



## l'écrieur (15 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> C'est moche.





MarieStockholm a dit:


> Pourquoi faut-il toujours que certains traitent toujours les femmes de putains ?



hop hop hop !
Je ne suis pas "certains", je suis l'écrieur.
Je ne traite pas les femmes de putain, oh que non.
Toi-même, qui a initié ce propos, ne parlais pas de toutes les femmes, mais seulement des bling-bling, non ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (15 Septembre 2008)

Ah, je vois où j'ai fait erreur - j'avais l'impression que ton post assimilait l'ensemble des femmes aux bling-bling :rateau: !

Toutes mes excuse pour cette méprise, messire chevalier.


----------



## Craquounette (15 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Pourquoi faut-il toujours que certains traitent toujours les femmes de putains ?


 
Comment tu traites l'écrieur toi ? A mon avis, il va t'arriver des bricoles 

Et je crois que dans ce bar, il y a plus de grands amoureux de la femme que de gros obsédés  

Quoi que les deux ne sont pas forcément antagoniste :rateau: 

_Edit : toasted... suis trop lente... mon côté helvête certainement_


----------



## aCLR (15 Septembre 2008)

Je crois que ce Bar bling bling* devient un peu trop café philo tsoin tsoin*

:rateau:



*partant de la définition de Bobby​


----------



## Luc G (15 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Dans mes bras, mon Bobby... Tu es décidément le seul à avoir enfin compris le sens profond de ce sondage... :love::love:



En même temps, chercher un sens profond à un sondage, y a matière à réflexion géologique. Je me demande si la Corse reprend le slogan dévastateur des années  je sais plus trop lesquelles probablement les années 70, trop longtemps pour les jeunes en tous cas : "En France, on n'a pas de pétrole mais on a des idées" 

(Je propose un jeu estomaquant : après avoir introduit la philosopie dans un fil qui n'en demandait pas tant, j'y ai collé, maladroitement, j'en conviens, la géologie, à vous d'introduire un autre point de vue en "ie" (et on évite de commencer par orgie, c'est évidemment hors-sujet). J'espère être estomaqué par vos brillances intellectuelles. 

PS. En plus d'orgie, je déconseille également blennoragie car ça reviendrait à regarder les choses par le petit bout de la lorgnette, un peu de grandeur d'âme, que diable)


----------



## vleroy (15 Septembre 2008)

on était pas à la rubrique sexologie quelques posts plus haut? 

quoi? ça finit bien en ie 

(je cède la main à thirum)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2008)

Sexologie, sexologie, faut pas se limiter comme ça, mon bon!

Sexe au logis de la voisine, aussi, ou sexe à la nature, ou sexe en voiture, ou sexe un peu partout, youp la boum!


----------



## vleroy (15 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Sexologie, sexologie, faut pas se limiter comme ça, mon bon!
> 
> Sexe au logis de la voisine, aussi, ou sexe à la nature, ou sexe en voiture, ou sexe un peu partout, youp la boum!



en route pour de nouvelles aventures donc :style:

des bling bling et des tsoin-tsoin


----------



## estomak (15 Septembre 2008)

si l'on vient m'interroger sur l'obsession sexuelle, je dirais, que c'est une passion triste indexée sur la pulsion de mort et qu'il faut à tout prix s'en décharger comme d'un poids mort qui vous ralentit le pas.
Comme dit le bon Lucrèce: il faut sortir Thanatos du lit de vénus.


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Comment tu traites l'écrieur toi ? A mon avis, il va t'arriver des bricoles


Tu crois qu'il n'aime pas être "maltraité" ?!... 



Craquounette a dit:


> Et je crois que dans ce bar, il y a plus de grands amoureux de la femme que de gros obsédés
> 
> Quoi que les deux ne sont pas forcément antagoniste :rateau:


J'ai eu des "reproches" casse y'a pas longtemps, faut que je me remette au crobards... 



Craquounette a dit:


> _Edit : toasted... suis trop lente... mon côté helvête certainement_


Ça a peut-être des avantages...  :rose:


----------



## vleroy (15 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> *si l'on vient m'interroger sur l'obsession sexuelle,* blablabla



tu as bien dit si? 

Et personne n'est venu... alors chut


----------



## tirhum (15 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> on était pas à la rubrique sexologie quelques posts plus haut?
> 
> quoi? ça finit bien en ie
> 
> (je cède la main à thirum)


Nan, benjamin est méchant !... 
Il m'efface tous ces posts là...  
Mais... je suis joueur...


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> si l'on vient m'interroger sur l'obsession sexuelle, je dirais, que c'est une passion triste indexée sur la pulsion de mort et qu'il faut à tout prix s'en décharger comme d'un poids mort qui vous ralentit le pas.
> Comme dit le bon Lucrèce: il faut sortir Thanatos du lit de vénus.



Quel jet philosophique ! Cela dit, il faut toujours veiller à décharger sa passion à bon escient


----------



## Luc G (15 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> il faut sortir Thanatos du lit de vénus.



Moi je veux bien mais je ne fais pas de sports de combat : si thanatos veut pas sortir, je fais quoi ?


----------



## Grug (15 Septembre 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Moi je veux bien mais je ne fais pas de sports de combat : si thanatos veut pas sortir, je fais quoi ?


Qu'il crève !


----------



## estomak (15 Septembre 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Moi je veux bien mais je ne fais pas de sports de combat : si thanatos veut pas sortir, je fais quoi ?



il faut pratiquer une introspection...philosophique diront les philosophes.
 
afin d'élaborer une diététique de tes plaisirs, une arithmétique de tes désirs, un calcul astronomique visant à chasser mars de l'orbite de vénus.
Il faut que tu abordes la femme avec une calculatrice...en somme! si vraiment tu souffres de compulsion.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Septembre 2008)

tiens on pourrait parler de fumisterie
déjà largement abordée
on peut même - histoire de faire plaisir à vleroy  -  lier ca à la theorie des ensembles
il y a dejà un sous ensemble commun avec sexologie
( quelques petits ramoneurs  qui rament pour la ramener)


----------



## vleroy (15 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> histoire de faire plaisir à vleroy



oui continue de te frotter :love:



pascalformac a dit:


> on peut même   lier ca à la theorie des ensembles
> il y a dejà un sous ensemble commun avec sexologie
> *( quelques petits ramoneurs  qui rament pour la ramener)*



problème il est infini ton sous-ensemble...


----------



## pascalformac (15 Septembre 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> oui continue de te frotter :love:


nanan , j'irai plutôt me brosser 



> problème il est infini ton sous-ensemble...


oula , 'ffectivement ,  j'avais pas vu ca sous cet aspect là...


----------



## CouleurSud (15 Septembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Quel jet philosophique ! Cela dit, il faut toujours veiller à décharger sa passion à bon escient



Tu ne pourrais pas éviter de courir plus vite que moi ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (15 Septembre 2008)

Bling-bling et tsoin-tsoin sont à égalité... Battez-vous, les tsoin-tsoin, luttons ensemble contre cet univers bling-bling ! Soyons fiers de notre différence et montrons-leur qui est le patron !!!

:rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (15 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Bling-bling et tsoin-tsoin sont à égalité... Battez-vous, les tsoin-tsoin, luttons ensemble contre cet univers bling-bling ! Soyons fiers de notre différence et montrons-leur qui est le patron !!!
> 
> :rateau:


tout depend du patron 
patron d'une robe de gala de bienfaisance pour   _mes povres que j'ai quand la tv est là_?
bling bling


----------



## Luc G (15 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Il faut que tu abordes la femme avec une calculatrice.


Je n'ai jamais eu de calculatrice : quand j'étais jeune, ça n'existait pas et on faisait ça avec un crayon ou à la louche en calcul mental ; ensuite je suis passé à l'ordi direct (la seule calculatrice que j'ai connue, c'était celle du mac ) et je dois vivre avec ce manque.

Donc ta suggestion ne me semble pas appropriée 
Une autre ?


----------



## estomak (15 Septembre 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais eu de calculatrice : quand j'étais jeune, ça n'existait pas et on faisait ça avec un crayon ou à la louche en calcul mental ; ensuite je suis passé à l'ordi direct (la seule calculatrice que j'ai connue, c'était celle du mac ) et je dois vivre avec ce manque.
> 
> Donc ta suggestion ne me semble pas appropriée
> Une autre ?



bah tas bien un boulier? non?


----------



## Luc G (15 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> bah tas bien un boulier? non?


Même pas !


----------



## Romuald (15 Septembre 2008)

Par contre, les bouleurs ne manquent pas, par ici


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Septembre 2008)

C'est très exagéré...


----------



## Luc G (15 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est très exagéré...


T'aurais quand même pu l'écrire en rouge 48 points, ça !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Septembre 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> T'aurais quand même pu l'écrire en rouge 48 points, ça !



Puuuuréééée!!! Quatre ans que tu me fatigues et tu n'as jamais pris un coup en rouge... 
mais dis-leur, bordeeeeeel!!!


----------



## Luc G (15 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Puuuuréééée!!! Quatre ans que tu me fatigues et tu n'as jamais pris un coup en rouge...
> mais dis-leur, bordeeeeeel!!!



Ça, c'est bien vrai !  malgré les apparences, notre corse préféré est plein de retenue et de modération (ça me fait penser à Sonnyboy, du coup : alors quand est-ce qu'il est libéré celui-là, ce serait un bonheur dans ce fil )
Par contre, il m'est arrivé de prendre un coup de rouge mais c'est pas le sujet 

PS. Sinon, j'en ai appris de belles sur les coutumes des corses au néolithique en lisant des bouquins sérieux ces jours-ci, mais bon, j'en parlerai un autre jour, je m'en voudrais d'être hors-sujet


----------



## Romuald (15 Septembre 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> .../..., je m'en voudrais d'être hors-sujet


C'est quoi le sujet, déjà ? 
De ouitguenchtein ou de hegueule, lequel est bling-bling, lequel est tsoin-tsoin, argumentez en deux temps et trois mouvements ?


Parce que la j'ai un peu perdu le fil, voyez vous ? 


T'tes façons, moi je suis pouet pouet comme Kant


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (15 Septembre 2008)

Pour recentrer, donc, puisqu'il le faut, je trouve Athanase carrément TSOIN-TSOOOOIIIN (comprenne qui pourra).

Edith : à noter cet excellent site recueillant pas mal de planches.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Septembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est quoi le sujet, déjà ?


en philosophie? en psychologie ?en organisation sociale?




> De ouitguenchtein ou de hegueule, lequel est bling-bling, lequel est tsoin-tsoin, argumentez en deux temps et trois mouvements ?


l'apport de Brel là dessus

_ Une valse à quatre temps
Une valse à vingt ans
C'est beaucoup plus troublant
C'est beaucoup plus troublant
Mais beaucoup plus charmant
Qu'une valse à trois temps
_ 


> Parce que la j'ai un peu perdu le fil, voyez vous ?


t'as quà un peu t'abonner au fil


> T'tes façons, moi je suis pouet pouet comme Kant


avec un coté indéniablement tzin boom boom


----------



## Romuald (16 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Pour recentrer, donc, puisqu'il le faut, je trouve Athanase carrément TSOIN-TSOOOOIIIN (comprenne qui pourra).
> 
> Edith : à noter cet excellent site recueillant pas mal de planches.



Naphtalène, toi qui es zen, sors de ce corps


----------



## l'écrieur (16 Septembre 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Naphtalène, toi qui es zen, sors de ce corps


Qu'est-ce qu'il dit le barmécide ?


Bon, sinon, j'échange des boules de geisha, pas chères, quasiment jamais servies, contre un gode à deux bouts sans phtalates. Faire offre.




Ben non, chuis pas hors sujet!


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2008)

Comme quoi il n'y a pas loin du Bling Bling au Cul cul&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2008)

Vous-vous 
êtes-êtes 
vraiment-vraiment 
des-des 
cas-cas 
et-et 
tout-tout 
ici-ici 
va-va 
de-de 
mal-mal 
en-en 
pis-pis
!!


----------



## Luc G (16 Septembre 2008)

Comme disait Boby (l'autre : Lapointe), pour demain vous me ferez 2 lignes de bling et 2 lignes de blong.

Pour les tsoin-tsoin, on verra ça au second trimestre.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (16 Septembre 2008)

M'sieur, on n'a pas encore vu le blong-blong, on peut pas le faire !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2008)

Il te faut alors envisager les choses par la bande.

Connais-tu ce qui est au blong?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Septembre 2008)

ca me rappelle une copine qui avant de sortir le soir avait un problème

_au blong ou mini jupe 
 quel choix difficile_


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ca me rappelle une copine qui avant de sortir le soir avait un problème
> 
> _au blong ou mini jupe
> quel choix difficile_



Quelqu'un a encore fumé une cigarette qui fait rire devant la ventilation    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2008)

Fait chier&#8230; j'étais pas dans le sens du vent ! :sleep:


----------



## estomak (16 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Il te faut alors envisager les choses par la bande.
> 
> Connais-tu ce qui est au blong?



petit polisson!


----------



## Luc G (16 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> M'sieur, on n'a pas encore vu le blong-blong, on peut pas le faire !



Vous auriez du le voir ! c'est un scaaandaâââale.
Mais vous pouvez vous rattraper à la maison en étudiant soigneusement la leçon de guitare sommaire du dit Boby, en plus ça prend moins de temps à étudier ça qu'à lire ce fil


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2008)

Bah ouais, on a voulu 80% de bacheliers par classe d'âge, l'autorité des maîtres part à vaux l'eau, le climat se détraque et voilà le résultat.

A 22 ans, il y en a qui ne connaissent pas le blong!

J'te rattraperais tout ça à coups de règle sur les doigts, moi, que ça ne trainerait pas!


----------



## l'écrieur (16 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bah ouais, on a voulu 80% de bacheliers par classe d'âge, l'autorité des maîtres part à vaux l'eau, le climat se détraque et voilà le résultat.




Si on avait des instits de maternelles qui faisaient autre chose que changer des couches et faire faire des siestes à des marmots, on avancerait plus vite, faut dire!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2008)

Oui, mais heureusement, l'éducation nationale va changer de système!

On va passer en DarkOS X.

Et ça va déféquer!


----------



## pascalformac (16 Septembre 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Mais vous pouvez vous rattraper à la maison en étudiant soigneusement la leçon de guitare sommaire du dit Boby, en plus ça prend moins de temps à étudier ça qu'à lire ce fil


2 mentions de Boby en 3 heures 
c'est du marketing viral?


( n'empêche que ca marche , tu me donnes envie de le réecouter)

ps Boby L n'était ni bling bling ni tsoin tsoin ( ou alors les 2 en même temps  mais  tendance *fanfare*)
et son systeme de numeration   bibi ( que certains ont pris pour une blague) tient la route et est toujours utilisé pour certaines choses


----------



## jpmiss (16 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et ça va déféquer!


C'est pas ça qui va nous sortir des couches.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2008)

Quant à la couche de certains, le pas est vite franchi de la prendre pour une carapace&#8230;


----------



## estomak (16 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ps Boby L n'était ni bling bling ni tsoin tsoin ( ou alors les 2 en même temps  mais  tendance *fanfare*)



il était pas cracboum, plutot?


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2008)

*Expression libre sur macgé* 
( ici : les surréalistes canal historique),
souvenir de la fin de l'été 2008.​


----------



## Luc G (16 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> l'autorité des maîtres part à vaux l'eau,



Tandis que le ministre partirait plutôt à Vaux-le-Vicomte avec ses médailles 



l'écrieur a dit:


> Si on avait des instits de maternelles qui faisaient autre chose que changer des couches et faire faire des siestes à des marmots, on avancerait plus vite, faut dire!



J'étais écroulé quand j'ai vu ça : il a pas de gosses le ministre (ou son copain qui a parlé de ça, je suis de très loin ), il ne sait pas que pour rentrer à l'école, les gamins doivent être "propres" ?

Pour la sieste, par contre, ça me semble fondamental d'apprendre aux gamins à faire la sieste Le mien m'énerve : il a été très vite rétif à ça, et pourtant, son père lui donnait (et lui donne encore) le bon exemple. D'ailleurs j'ai fait la mienne à midi comme quasiment chaque jour.

(Oui, je sais, il y a la théorie et la pratique, c'est comme la charte du forum, y a parfois des fuites )


----------



## estomak (16 Septembre 2008)

hey c'est bien fait!

on reconnait patocheman ponkhead et l'écriveur.
quel talent!


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> hey c'est bien fait!
> 
> on reconnait patocheman ponkhead et l'écriveur.



ieur, pas veur


----------



## tirhum (16 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> (...)
> quel talent!


Boaf...
Pas tant que ça !... 


 :love:


----------



## estomak (16 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Boaf...
> Pas tant que ça !...
> 
> 
> :love:



c'est le coup du petit avion qui laisse des trainées de poil aux... sur son passage, qui t'a pas plu?

Non, mais faut avouer que c'est bien vu. Un mur public ou chacun vient noter sa 'connerie'!


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Un mur public ou chacun vient noter sa 'connerie'!



Ouais. je suis étonné qu'on te voit pas plus dessus, vu toutes celles que tu as écris depuis ton arrivée :love:


----------



## tirhum (16 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> c'est le coup du petit avion qui laisse des trainées de poil aux... sur son passage, qui t'a pas plus?
> 
> Non, mais faut avouer que c'est bien vu. Un mur public ou chacun vient noter sa 'connerie'!



Bah nan...
C'est juste qu'il ne sait pas dessiner !... 



_Pis d'tout'façon, benjamin il passe tous mes "poil" au karcher !...   _


----------



## jpmiss (16 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> cUn mur public ou chacun vient noter sa 'connerie'!



Avec des gars comme toi et quelques uns il va bientôt falloir reconstruire le mur de Berlin pour trouver de la place.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Avec des gars comme toi et quelques uns il va bientôt falloir reconstruire le mur de Berlin pour trouver de la place.



J'envisageais la grande muraille de Chine, mais bon, tu es passé avant moi...


----------



## estomak (16 Septembre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais. je suis étonné qu'on te voit pas plus dessus, vu toutes celles que tu as écris depuis ton arrivée :love:


estomakophobe!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Bah nan...
> C'est juste qu'il ne sait pas dessiner !...
> 
> 
> ...


Arrêtez de _le_ citer !!! Ça m'oblige à _le_ lire


----------



## Craquounette (16 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Avec des gars comme toi et quelques uns il va bientôt falloir reconstruire le mur de Berlin pour trouver de la place.



La muraille de Chine est toujours en place, non ?


----------



## tirhum (16 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Arrêtez de _le_ citer !!! Ça m'oblige à _le_ lire



Je vais donc continuer !...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2008)

J'ai déjà du mal à comprendre pourquoi vous lui répondez&#8230;


----------



## estomak (16 Septembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Avec des gars comme toi et quelques uns il va bientôt falloir reconstruire le mur de Berlin pour trouver de la place.



Tu crois pas si bien dire.
Tu sais comme moi que le philosophe Diogène d'oenada, (en Lycie antique) qui concevait l'architecture comme un moyen d'incarner la pensée avait fait édifier un mur philosophique ou était consignée sa doctrine -post-épicurienne- à l'intention des passants.


----------



## l'écrieur (16 Septembre 2008)

Arrete d'écrire "tu sais comme moi".


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Arrete d'écrire "tu sais comme moi".


"Arrête d'écrire" aurait été plus judicieux, non ?


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2008)

Petit rappel n°1 : vBulletin inclut une fonction "ignorer cet uilisateur"




​
Petit rappel n°2 : cette fonction est aussi intégrée à tout cerveau humain !​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2008)

Ouaip. Mais quand les autres couillons citent l'ignoré, on le voit.
Et certaine connerie latente arrive aux limites des cerveaux les plus aguerris&#8230; alors imagine les nôtres !!

Encore une fois&#8230; une personne provoque l'hallali&#8230; C'est sûrement plus simple de s'en occuper que de reprendre tous les autres, non ?


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2008)

un fil débat sur la peine de mort serait plus à sa place au comptoir.


----------



## jpmiss (16 Septembre 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Tu crois pas si bien dire.
> Tu sais comme moi que le philosophe Diogène d'oenada, (en Lycie antique) qui concevait l'architecture comme un moyen d'incarner la pensée avait fait édifier un mur philosophique ou était consignée sa doctrine -post-épicurienne- à l'intention des passants.


Tu sais comme moi que je m'en beurre la raie.


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2008)

C'était quoi déjà la phrase du projectionniste dans "la cité de la peur" ?


----------



## jpmiss (16 Septembre 2008)

"C'est celui qui dit qui y'est"?



:rateau:


----------



## r0m1 (16 Septembre 2008)

"moi j'pense qu'il bluffe..." :rateau:


----------

